# Online networking for musicians



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Any good networking sites for musicians, connecting musicians to other musicians, audiences, venues, prospective students, connecting composers and performers, etc? From my understanding most seem to mainly use traditional social media outlets which are limiting in scope and structure.

I'm thinking something halfway between this site: https://www.lastminutemusicians.com/

and LinkedIn.


----------

